

Show HN: “Qu” – an app to geek out, ask questions, get answers about Tech News - ngthatsme
http://askqu.co/

======
ngthatsme
Hey guys,

Would love to get your feedback on my app, Qu.

It's a place for technology lovers to geek out, ask questions and get answers
about the latest in tech news.

The difference between Qu and other Q&A sites is that it's designed to be very
lightweight. The focus is on voting and knowing a very clear yes / no % on
where you stand vs others.

[http://askqu.co/](http://askqu.co/)

I love sites like reddit and HN, but sometimes reading through a long list of
comments is time consuming and often hard to sum up where the overall opinion
on a topic stands. That's why I made Qu!

Any and all feedback welcome!

Thanks all!

------
amolsarva
This is pretty fun and interesting. there is something great about the up/down
mechanic on many leading sites. I wonder if there is a way to distill down
just that mechanic -- Qu is close!

------
jraedisch
The screenshots look surprisingly similar to something I am developing in
quasi stealth mode. And much nicer. I will not look at the functionality too
closely.

Will have to hurry now...

------
rickyyean
I wonder if this will eat away some of the time I spend on HN and if it'll
stick. I'll give it a try.

------
anguspm
I use this app almost every day. Highly addictive.

~~~
ngthatsme
Hey anguspm! so glad you like the app. What do you think makes it addictive?
anything I can improve on? Thanks!

------
liamjsn
Hilarious and surprisingly informative. New standard of quick polling

